# Wolves Talking to FA Mike James



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Wolves officials are talking with point guard Mike James and his agent. Meetings are planned for Thursday and Friday in Las Vegas, where the Wolves have gathered for summer league play. "There's been dialogue," agent Bill Duffy said Tuesday. James is one of the biggest names remaining on the market. He averaged 20.3 points and 5.8 assists a game last season with Toronto. The Wolves probably can't afford James unless Toronto consents to a sign-and-trade deal. If the Wolves land James, the transaction would essentially guarantee the departure of free-agent point guard Marcus Banks. Minnesota officials have said re-signing Banks is a priority.



benmaller.com


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Didn't see anything posted here so what do you guys think about bringing him in?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I really hope not...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't really know about this...


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

maybe only because we need a good shooting guard plus we may not sign marcus banks.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

I don't mind it one bit. He's a decent long range threat and it'd be interesting to see if he could put up some good numbers to back up last year. To me at this point, just to hear the Wolves in a rumor is a thrill because it seems everyone else is doing something, and we aren't. For some reason, I just don't see much getting done this offseason...McHale is all bark and no bite.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

kaniffmn said:


> I don't mind it one bit. He's a decent long range threat and it'd be interesting to see if he could put up some good numbers to back up last year. To me at this point, just to hear the Wolves in a rumor is a thrill because it seems everyone else is doing something, and we aren't. For some reason, I just don't see much getting done this offseason...McHale is all bark and no bite.


Obviously he needs to spend $40M+ to get James. Ask Raptors to take Banks/Hassell.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Would be an absolutely horrendous signing. We already have Jaric, Hudson, Wright, Foye, and I would hope Banks. PG is the last thing we need.



Ballscientist said:


> Obviously he needs to spend $40M+ to get James. *Ask Raptors to take Banks/Hassell.*


For what, Bosh?


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I really hope this wont happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No to Mike James, we have needs to fill....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Unless Jaric or Hudson are traded, I don't think we need Mike James. I mean he is a fearless scorer that wouldn't exactly hurt us, but I don't want another overpaid pg. No doubt he is among the best FAs out there and one that is actually interested in the wolves, you have to try to pick him up.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

On another board, a t wolves insider says the Wolves are quiet because they don't want to give away anything, keeping mum will make a trade more likely, supposedly around the 15th. This interest in James is making me think a big man is coming in a trade, like a SF or PF or C. If that is the case, then I am ok with getting James, because we really need a big man first.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

yea a big man and james over here for jaric, hudson and griffin.. 

i only want james over here if we get rid of jaric, hudson... i dont want a huge logjam where problems will be created


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

I am hearing that James is close to signing with Houston for 30 mil.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Wolves can offer $40M contract to James, then trade Hudson (or Davis) and another future first rounder for him. Rediculous contract can attract the player you like. First rounder is what Raptors need.

This is very high risk - if Wolves can't make it to the playoffs this year, they will be down for next 7 years.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I heard about that deal but its simply a rumor and we know where those always go..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm fine with him going to Houston, it'll save us money for later this summer.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Now I am hearing today that Minny met with him twice on Thursday where pretty much the whole front office was there with James and James' agent. James qouted as saying Minny is one of his top choices.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS — The Timberwolves' pursuit of Mike James is in high gear, and the free-agent point guard said Thursday that the Wolves are one of three teams he's still considering.


http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/14982905.htm


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

And rumors having Hassell to be traded for James.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

What do you think about it?
Hassel was great for us last season really improving Offensivly and staying a Deffensive Factor.
What about:
James
Foye
Davis
KG
Blount
?
Im not to in love with it,James really likes the ball doesn't he?+Davis will need the ball to stay active+KG needs he's touches+Having a scorrer like Foye...blount really only use is on the Offense.

we gonna run and gun?

Wheres the ballance ?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Hassell for James would be a horrible trade.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Hassell for James would be a horrible trade.


I second that.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

UGH! This has McHale's big slow white guy fingerprints all over it. 

Seriously, what's with our obsession with undersized SG's/shoot first PG's? Hudson, Foye, now James? First, I'm not convinced that he is worth more than the MLE. Now we are giving him more than the MLE and giving up Hassell too? I guess we've given up on McCants completely if we do this. Maybe we are about to trade him?

I guess if there is a bright side then it is that if we trade Hassell for James then we would still have the MLE to give Banks.

Starting lineup for next season*:
James
Banks
Foye
Davis
KG

*Note: sarcasm


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Hassell for James would be a horrible trade.


For Toronto, yes it would be a horrible trade..


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Team Mao said:


> For Toronto, yes it would be a horrible trade..


It's basically Trenton Hassell for nothing (James is gone anyways). How's that a horrible trade?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

socco said:


> It's basically Trenton Hassell for nothing (James is gone anyways). How's that a horrible trade?


You still have your MLE to use elsewhere with that deal. Toronto uses up their capspace on Hassell, when we already have MoPete who's defense is great but can also play some offense. We need offense on the wing, we've already got Graham and Tucker who aren't exactly offensively gifted, but still moreso than Hassell.
Basically, Hassell would be taking up cap that could be spent elsewhere filling our needs.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

The Raptors aren't going on a spending spree this offseason. At worst it would give you a valuable commodity to improve your team in the future, as well as giving you a great role player and leader to help the young guys now.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

socco said:


> The Raptors aren't going on a spending spree this offseason. At worst it would give you a valuable commodity to improve your team in the future, as well as giving you a great role player and leader to help the young guys now.


I have no argument that Hassell is a good player, but he doesn't fill a need for the Raptors right now. So it would be a pointless trade from a Raptors point of view.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would like it. Simply because we have 2 good perimeter defenders in Davis and Foye. Foye could potentially be as good as Hassell or even better. Ever since after his first season here, Hassell has been terribily overrated on the defensive end and is overpayed. Well, not terriblly overrated, but you get my point. He could no longer shut down guys that he used to. I really think getting a guy like James is a gem for us.
Garnett needs scoring help. It is that simple. Now James brings shooting for us. Foye brings a mid range game and a slasher. McCants (if returned this season) is gonna helping all around offensively. Davis is also becoming a good all around offensive player. This is really gonna pull the pressure off of KG down low. Teams are not gonna be able to double him without giving one of those guys a chance. Now the Wolves have other needs, but Hassell is just not fitting right now. Offensively, Hassell puts everything into slow motion. His offense is improving, but he is still one of the last options on the team that is a wing. One of the better ideas is going with a small lineup. Foye and James could easily be a nice backcourt duo for us. Now, I wouldn't be surprised if they used Foye as a spark off the bench and start Jaric, but that is just my idea of what could happen.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

You know, I'd really be okay with giving Foye a ton of minutes at PG, signing either Lucas or Gilchrist as the third string PG, using the MLE on someone other than James, and throwing Hudson off a short pier.

It's really not that I don't like James. I just feel like we have other needs that are greater and that we have too much money tied up on PGs to begin with. I'm not sure the James/Hassell trade helps either team.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

Cyberwolf said:


> It's really not that I don't like James. I just feel like we have other needs that are greater and that we have too much money tied up on PGs to begin with. I'm not sure the James/Hassell trade helps either team.


I see where you are coming from...and it seems like a lot better a deal if we can get rid of Jaric and/or Hudson in the process. I don't mind trading Hassell either. I just wonder though...what free agents that are still out there are better shooters/scorers than Mike James? I haven't looked at a list of the FA so I'm just wondering...


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

doesnt james play the 2? he would be a recovery for rashad


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

kaniffmn said:


> I just wonder though...what free agents that are still out there are better shooters/scorers than Mike James? I haven't looked at a list of the FA so I'm just wondering...


There aren't any, and that is a very good point that I was trying desperately to tiptoe around in my last post. So I'm busted. I guess in a way we are kind of boned either way. The best player interested in signing with us plays a position where we have a logjam already (a not very good logjam mind you, but a logjam.) Frustrating!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

http://www.twolvescentral.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3813

Ugh!


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

Is Mike James an Unrestricted Free Agent, he wasn't on the NBA.com list of Free Agents, I am assuming he had a player option and optioned out, but I just want to be sure if he is RFA or UFA, because if he is restricted I'm not sure I want to trade anyone for him, signing him straight up is fine by me, but not a S&T. So what is he?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Pretty sure he's unrestricted.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Give him 5 yrs $35M, you will get him


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> Give him 5 yrs $35M, you will get him


That's pretty more than a MLE the Wolves could ever offered.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

James is 31, and it also gives us a huge log jam at the 1.
if this goes official and we do sign him and jaric and or hudson trade better not be far off


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

James' going to Minnesota would look likely but I still hope not.


----------

